
AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine study resumed after pause - lol768
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-oxford-vaccine-trial-back-on-after-pause-for-investigation-over-side-effects-12069919
======
lol768
Previous discussion "AstraZeneca Covid-19 vaccine study put on hold due to
suspected adverse reaction":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24413629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24413629)

